# two new tiels



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Today we bought two pearl tiels from a lady who needed to find them a new home because they were loud I find this annoying because if you buy from a breeder or a petstore the birds are usually loud honestly could she not have figured that out.. They are in horrible shape they are so thin that during wing clipping u could feel every bone in their tiny wings.. She was feeding them Katie treat mix and grit for their diet.. The cage isn't huge and its packed full of dirty toys and the perches have sand paper on them.. The birds are weak and thier poor nails are way over grown.. My birds havn't had their nails done and they are fine w/out having sand paper perches. I probly didn't do the right thing but the min we got them home we fed them some of my mix and they scarfed like they hadn't eatin in a while.. I need advice should I clip their nails?? How bout diet.. How bad is it that I let them stuff themselfs on the food we feed ours without the slow switch over?? They are really nurotic they repeatedly do the same things over and over.They however are friendly to an extent I can take them out on my finger but slowly they freak and start bitting.. I will be paitent with them but they have had it pretty bad. I need any and all advice. sorry for the long post!


I forgot to post they have chewed the wooden toys down to nothing and they also had some products that got sent with them I never have heard of people using this stuff so here goes..

Baby oil

mite and lice bird and cage spray Four Paws

molt and conditioning by kaytee

Bird Bath & Feather Groomer by Natural Chemistry

Also what I really got mad at was the Cockatiel Guide they had bought tells you the dos and don'ts and it is so obvious they had never bothered to read it!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would take them both for a well-bird check with an avian vet. They don't sound so good, and could probably use worming and a check over. A vet could also trim claws while you're there. I think it's fine that they're eating your mix right away. The reason people warn to switch slowly is so that they get used to it and don't starve themselves waiting for familiar food.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

We plan on taking them in tomorrow morning we figured they could wait till morning cause the vet who sees birds in town here charges an arm and a leg for emergency visits. I am willing to wait to get the nails done I am scared I would clip them to short. I just feel bad for them. Is the nail overgrowth due to poor diet or there lack of room to move around??


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Tomorrow will be soon enough, it's not really an emergency. My best guess would be that the nails are over grown due to diet. My guys very rarely need their nails trimmed.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

I forgot one last thing the lady said the petstore and the vet both said they were male because of the orange checks I that that was the dumbest thing I had ever heard.. I have heard this before is this a common myth?? Also they feel the need to groom themselfs and me constantly and do repeptitive stuff is there anyway I can help them with this?? After a much needed wing clipping < I say this cause our ceiling fans are always on.. I have allowed them to either be on me or on top of their cage since coming home.. Am I doing to much with them to soon?? They arn't super healthy should I just put them away and cover there cage??


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

aww poor babies... glad to hear they have found a good home now!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats.. sounds like they really need a visit-it's not an emergency so tomorrow is good. Overgrowth of nails and beak can be caused by poor health and/or poor diet. Go ahead and introduce them to some good food and veggies and have the vet do some exams. If the lady gave you babyoil it's likely that's she's self treated them for scaly mites before..also the mite and lice bird and cage spray Four Paws is NOT good for them-just toss it out. The other stuff....The grit and sand covered perches are also a bad idea too...
molt and conditioning by kaytee and Bird Bath & Feather Groomer by Natural Chemistry I've never used or needed too. Keep them well quarantined in the meantime and I hope the vet visit goes well. Let us know how it goes!

EDIT:added


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks guys for the help and kind words.. If you all can't tell I am really kinda freaking out just abit. I want to do right by these guys and make sure I am not messing up anything with them.. I wasn't planning on using the stuff that came with them the only reason I saved them out is to post them I just can't see why pay so much for stuff and not even take care of the poor little dears I swear some people are so stupid.. It makes me mad.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

i know... its ridiculous!...
a young guy at the bar i work at is one of those...
so far he has bought a $500 dog, a $200 cat $1500 on a fish tank....
all of which he has neglected and eventually given away with some excuse of why it wasnt right for him....
he came over to my house a few times, and when he sees my birds he always goes on about tiels....
lately i have been giving him every reason i can think of why he shouldnt get a tiel without saying to him outright -YOURE A LOUSY ANIMAL CARER!!!
i just know it would be neglected... and eventually probably given to me...
people suck sometimes!


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Excuse my bluntness but there are waaaaaaaay to many idoits ( he sounds like one of them) out there and not enough smart people I am sure of it.. People make me so mad sometimes I knew there was a reason I liked animals better.. Good job on trying to talk him out of tiels.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on the new tiels, good luck at the vet appt they sound like they good use a visit and some loving care which I am sure they will get with you


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,m sure they will be verry happy with you and that you will love em to pieces


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

How did the vet visit go?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Some people are idiots, aspecially people in pet stores, they don't have a clue about animals and they are often not cared for correctly Hope your 2 new tiels, check-up goes well  *fingers crossed*


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

The vet visit went well for the most part the two newbies are suffering from malnutrition due to poor diet but the vet told us we are on the right track and gave us a buncha instructions.. We got home and I went straight for Bailey after washing my hands only to find her weak and having bloody stool we rushed her to the doctor and found out she has heavy metal poisioning.. I havn't heard anything but with 3 kids who are active sitting up at the vets office wasn't an option. I am not dealing with this well at all.. She is my everything and my favorite she is sweet and affectionate and loving.. They say in some instances they can save the birds with treatment I guess we will see what tomorrow brings.. please keep her in your prayers or good thoughts.. Thanks


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Bailey..What has she been around, toys, things around the house, etc??? Keep us posted.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

she has been all over our house with me and even plays on my curtain rods she kinda has supervised free reign. The vet told us we should have our kids screened for lead poisoning which was already done last month at their check ups. I am trying to think what she has been around that might have caused it I am at a lose this did start however after I got her new cuttle bone with mineral stuff on it.. I am trying my best to fix this.. I feel like I have failed her and it is all my fault. If something happens I will never be able to forgive myself.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I really can't say what it was but it was something recently...I know you feel bad but things happen-birds are really sensative to things. All my friends and family laugh at me because I don't let the tiels on anything I am not sure about. If it was up to them they'd chew on everything in the house so they can laugh all they want but... anyways, keep us posted. I'd call them and see how she is. The other two need some tlc also right now. Did the vet run any stool or blood tests to make sure they aren't ill? From the enviroment they came from it's highly recommended. A regular check up unfortunetly does nothing to find that out.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't know if this is relevant or not, but here in the UK, there have been an awful lot of kids toys that were made in China taken off the shelves because of too much lead in the paint. I don't know if maybe your kids have any of these toys...I can't even remember what toys it was because I don't have little kids to think about. I'll see if I can find out anything online


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Yup they come back clean other than being very underweight. They had full work ups.. I keep calling the vets for updates have most of the day but I get "well she is still eating and drinking well but time will tell" speach and the receptionist is getting annoyed.. I personally could care less if I am the most annoying person they have ever met. They are doing all they can for her and even got her on a course of antibiotics. I plan on going up and sitting with her some tonight if Bill is able to wrangle the kids on his own. I know she is freaking out all by herself becuase she gets upset when I put her away at night.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

About the toys.. I watch recall lists but something somewhere could have slipped past me.. I don't really know.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Here is a link....it was Barbie. It's on the right hand side of the page.

http://search.bbc.co.uk/cgi-bin/search/results.pl?scope=all&edition=d&q=lead+toys&go=Search


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

oh... what terrible news....
i will be thinking of poor little Bailey..
wish you luck!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Heavy metal poisoning in birds is ussually from lead, zinc, cadmium and mercury. It can be a number of things. Lead can be anything from stained glass windows, to now toys, some tile or linoleum, very old paints, custom jewlery, batteries...there's soo many! Cadmium, zinc and mercury are just as common and often neglected. Cadmium can be from things like wire mesh cages, paints..Zinc is even in some cereal so always check the label but you need alot of it for it to cause a problem. They acctually do need SOME zinc in their diet....umm..mercury is in things like thermometers, thermostats, disinfectants. Go online and keep checking. If she's got then you have to find out what it was since you have other birds there. What is your sugar glider's cage made off and have they been on it? 

Here are more;
Common sources of lead
include lead paint, lead fishing weights, curtain weights, lead
frames of stained glass windows and tiffany lamps, foil from
champagne bottles, lead solder, old pewter, lead batteries and
weighted ashtrays and toys.
Zinc:
galvanized cage
wire, clips or staples, bird toy snaps, zippers, keys, nails,
plumbing nuts, nuts on animal transport cages, hardware cloth,
padlocks, chrome, and some antirust paints, shampoos and skin
preparations.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've used the moulting stuff, not by kaytee though, mine is like a seed that your mix in with their food it did help mine not be as itchy, because at the time they refused to be bathed, they wouldn't even be sprayed, they did everything in thier power to stay away from spray bottle

i'd start introducing veggies, to them if you don't already have some, i'd get some when you can, the brand name is Sandy Perch IT IS NOT MADE OF SAND, it's not those SAND covered ones, it's made of cement, I have one in every bird cage, along with swings made of it too 

When I got my budgie casper her nails were very long - i wont trim nails my self, But i purchased one of these, and within the week her nails were filed nicely and she's never had too long nails again


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

The sugar gliders cage is a furplast cage you can get them from a place in Europe and no where else they make a full line of cages that are safe for all animals.. Besides sugar gliders eat birds in the wild so they arn't allowed to be around one another because as sweet as Bommer is he would eat them. I don't use Galvinized steel for any of my animals because it has been linked to tons of problems in every kind of animal. I have removed the curtain rod its antique there is no way of knowing exactly what it is made from I have checked over toys and looked everywhere she is allowed and removed anything that slightly could pose a threat. I found those big brass looking candle pedestals that I have and on the tag it says may contain lead but I didn't think she was around them all that much..But she is little it problably didn't take much. Also the vet gave us an info sheet that kinda said the same things along those lines of what could be the cause. If this teaches me anything its that I need to be way more carefull I hope everyone learns from my mistake I know I have. I called a few min ago they said her poo is looking slightly closer to normal. The treatment is going well and she is eating and drinking. I will keep online and posting till I know more. Thanks truely I think this is helping my sanity talking to you guys sitting thinking is driving me crazy..


ATV Chick

The sand perch was simply a perch was a wooden dowling with sand paper stapled to it.. I had the little birdies up to the vet they did a blood draw and a fecal on them so far the only thing wrong with them is malnurishment and slight dehydration. They are doing very well today just very nurotic which I plan on working with them. I am not sure what would help this but I was up untill earlier trying to find information on it.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope all works out for her. I know you were caught up with her but I was wondering what tests the vet ran for your two new ones..


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

blood and fecal if thats how u spell it and gave them a full check up.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

kyliesmom07 said:


> blood and fecal if thats how u spell it and gave them a full check up.


That's good. They really sound like they needed it. Hopefully you get the results within a couple of days and can know that they're ok.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

See what I find is scary she had no other symtoms no weakness or acting diffrent no signs at all.. My vet said we caught it early but I don't find comfort in that at all. So as a percaution we are taking all of the birds in tomorrow.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

smart thinking on your part i would do the same


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Normally the symptons include vague signs, including fluffed appearance, loss of appetite, diarrhea, and vomiting. Surprisingly, paralysis of one leg may be the only presenting sign of lead poisoning, although paralysis of both legs is more common. Convulsions and seizures may occur. Zinc is required in the diet (an essential trace mineral) and is not toxic in moderate amounts. Excesses will cause signs of heavy metal poisoning similar to lead.

ACUTE POISONING
Diarrhea, greenish in color 
Hemoglobinuaria, causing a rust-red color to stool 
Ataxia, a stumbling or drunk appearance 
Paralysis 
Blindness 
Vomiting 
Depression 
Convulsions and seizures 
Pneumonia with mercury vapors 

from http://www.cockatiels.org/articles/Diseases/metals.html


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

See with Bailey it was the poo was red nothing else..I think everyone should watch for any signs of something diffrent in there critters feathered or furry a slight abnormal behavor might mean trouble..I might freak out a bit about everything but it sometimes proves to be a postitive. I think you can tell alot about the health of any animal by their poo I know it sounds sick but when I got into chinchillas the breeder told me to keep and eye on the poo that will be the first indication allot of the time as to the health of any creature even humans.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Good job on rescuing the two new tiels  Iam glad to hear that the treatment they are giving Bailey is working  I think it may of been the curtain rod. 
For the two new tiels neurotic behavouir, I would get them a new cage as big as possible and give them a variety of different toys bell toys, preening toys, chew toys, foot toys,interactive toys like a toy they can move around with beads in it, a swing and foraging toys. 
I have seen animals in bad zoo's get neurotic behaviour pasing back and forth ect. from not having the things that they needed (toys ect) I would interact with them as well. Sounds like they are very lucky to have found you


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm glad the two newbies will be fine with some TLC, but i'm so sorry to hear that Bailey is unwell. I hope she gets better fast!


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.. Bill took first shift tonight and woke me to take second we want to make sure if we get a call we wont miss it... I went to bed last night stressed and tired of crying.. I finally fell asleep.. I called the night staff at the hospital twice so far she is doing good.. The vet will be checking her in a couple hours its almost 4 am here and I am wide awake.. I keep going over the days events wishing some how I would have prevented all of this.. Thanks again for the words of encouragment the advice and just being there for me and Bailey..

Update on Bailey.. Vet said she is doing tons better normal stools still going to run a few more test now that shes better and make sure she is doing as well as she seems to be she could be home as early as this evening! I am so excited I can't wait to go up and see her maybe even bring her home!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

yay!
that is awesome news!
glad to hear you managed to catch it early, and remove the curtain rod (hopefully thats what it was... sounds like it was), before anyone else got sick (or worse)


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

good to hear she is doing better, hopefully she will come home today


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

stretch has never gone on the curtain rod but i,m taking it down just for his sake


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

I've been gone for a couple days so I missed all this but I am so glad to hear everything is looking up. I hope you are feeling a little more at ease as well. It sounds like all will be fine.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Good to hear. Hopefully she'll be ok.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad to hear that she can come home soon


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Any updates? Did they all go to the vet? Is Bailey back?


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry no updates in a while that is my fault I have been so happy that she is home and ok I have been spending allot of time with her.. I will post pictures of her soon! The new Tiels still unnamed poor dears! Are doing wonderful they came back clean so now everyone can share mommies food I think its cute because I get a plate and even the new ones come flying to the best of their abilities. I Will have their pictures up soon! Thanks for everyone who cared and kinda talked me through a really horrible time!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great she is home you must be so relieved  what did the blood and fecal tests come back as saying? was there a confirmation on why she was sick


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad that she is home!!  You will have to get thinking up some names


----------

